# Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

Aloha!

Ich stehe kurz davor einen Gartenteich anzulegen, bzw. habe einen Garten- und Landschaftsbauer damit beauftragt.
Der Teich soll ca. 35 qm groß werden, mit einer Tiefzone von ca. 1,0 mtr. und erstmal ohne Fischbesatz.
Da ich Wert auf eine möglichst große u. frei sichtbare Wasseroberfläche lege, soll der Teich entsprechend bepflanzt werden.
In dem Angebot welches mir für die Teichplanung vorliegt wurden für die Filterung und zur Versorgung des Quellsteins der im Teich verbaut werden soll folgende Komponenten aufgelistet für insgesamt ca. EUR 2.500 -

1 Stück Cheops-Modul-Teichfilter
1 Stück Vorklärgerät Pro Clear 30
1 Stück AquaSkim 40
1 Stück Aquamax ECO RB16000
1 Stück Neptun 4000

Ist für mich aber alles Neuland, und braucht man das alles?  
Immerhin kommt da ja was an zusätzlichen Stromkosten zusammen, wenn man die Pumpe Tag und Nacht laufen lässt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Vampyr (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hallo Cobra (falls das dein richtiger Name ist),
billiger wirds, wenn du dir den Filter selbst aus Regentonnen etc. baust. 
Dazu gibts hier im Forum genug Beispiele und wir helfen dir auch bei der Planung, falls du das wünscht.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Fertigfilter kaufen, der dann natürlich entsprechendes Geld kostet.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Servus Christoph!

Das mit den Regentonnen-Umbau habe ich schon mal gehört bzw. darüber gelesen.
Mir geht es hier eigentlich erstmal nur um die Frage ob die einzelnen Komponenten grundsätzlich richtig sind und benötigt werden, oder ob man auf das eine oder andere Teil verzichten kann?
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - Ich will auch nicht am falschen Ende sparen, und wenn das alles so erforderlich ist dann muss es eben so sein.
Auch muss ich mich dann damit anfreunden das die Pumpe ständig durchläuft, wobei ich das mit der Eco-Schaltung der OASE Aquamax Pumpe noch nicht so richtig verstanden habe.

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hallo Marc,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Du kannst ja mal hier hier vergleichen welche Pumpe für dich in Frage kommen würde..... 

Ich setzte bislang wegen dem Stromverbrauch auf die Optimax Reihe, welche ich auch in Gebrauch habe. :smoki

Willst du nicht mal dein Projekt mit ein paar Bildern oder Skizzen vorstellen  

Wie man Bilder Hochladen kann kannst du durch entsprechendes Anklicken in meiner Signatur erfahren.


----------



## jojo1975 (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hallo Marc,

Das hängt natürlich davon ab welche und wieviele Fische du einsetzen möchtest. Ich würde z.B. das Pro Clear 30 Vorklärgerät nicht einsetzen da es sich hier um eine UV Lampe handelt welche neben den Schwebalgen auch die wasserklärenden Mirkoorganismen abtötet. 

Aquaskim 40 ist ein Skimmer, d.h. der Schmutz wird von der Wasseoberfläche abgesaugt. Oase Aquamax Eco RB16000 ist die Pumpe, sehr leistungsstark, regelbar und sicher kein schlechter Kauf. Neptun 4000 ist eine Springbrunnenpumpe... Das Cheops Modul ist wie geschrieben das Filtermodul.

Ich persönlich würde nur die Aquamax Pumpe mit Drehzahlregler nehmen und den Teich über einen bepflanzten Filterteich klären. Mit ordentlicher Bepflanzung, richtigem Substrat und angepasstem Fischbesatz ist das meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Wird auch billiger.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du nicht mal dein Projekt mit ein paar Bildern oder Skizzen vorstellen
> Wie man Bilder Hochladen kann kannst du durch entsprechendes Anklicken in meiner Signatur erfahren.


Ich würde schon ganz gerne die Skizze bzw. den Plan meines neuen Gartens als Grafik präsentieren, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich dafür die Genehmigung meines Garten- und Landschaftsbauers benötige, der den Entwurf ja angefertigt hat und es sein persönliches geistiges Eigentum ist?  
Ansonsten komme ich schon zurecht mit den hochladen von Bildern etc.



			
				jojo1975 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marc,
> Ich persönlich würde nur die Aquamax Pumpe mit Drehzahlregler nehmen und den Teich über einen bepflanzten Filterteich klären.
> Mit ordentlicher Bepflanzung, richtigem Substrat und angepasstem Fischbesatz ist das meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung. Wird auch billiger.


Das Problem ist ja, dass ich den Teich nicht übermäßig bepflanzen will, um eine möglichst große und freie Sicht auf die Wasseroberfläche zu haben.
Da ich mit weniger Pflanzen im Teich auskommen werde, muss daher auch die Filterung anders ausfallen.
Fische sollten am Anfang erstmal nicht eingesetzt werden, aber angeblich könnte ich in dem Teich später auch Kois halten.
Ich glaube aber nicht das ich es machen werden, in unserer Gegend sind auch __ Fischreiher unterwegs.


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hi Marc,

du kannst ja deine eigene Skizze/Grafik Zeichnen und einstellen......


----------



## CityCobra (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst ja deine eigene Skizze/Grafik Zeichnen und einstellen......


Sorry, aber ich bin eine Niete im Zeichnen.  
Werde mal bei Gelegenheit meinen Gärtner fragen ob ich seinen Plan hier online stellen darf.


----------



## schertk (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hi Marc,
Ich bin mit Alex einverstanden: Aquamax Pumpe oder ähnliches, keine UV Lampe und wenn möglich über einen stark bepflanzten Filterteich klären.
Wenig oder keine Fische einsetzen (können sich nächstes Jahr stark vermehren), Teich stark bepflanzen, um das Algenwachstum auf natürliche Weise zu reduzieren. Auch Skimmer und Springbrunnen Pumpe sind nicht undbedingt nötig. 
Etwa 1000.00 EUR für die technischen Geräte sollten genügen.
Oft werden überdimensionierte Pumpen angrepriesen um klares Wasser vorzugaukeln. Das ist teuer im Kauf und Unterhalt (100 W oder mehr). 
Ein grosser Teich (35m3) mit wenig Pflanzen wird Algenprobleme erzeugen trotz all der Pumpen/Filter. 
Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Viele Wasserpflanzen = wenig Algen, wenig Stromkosten.
Tony


----------



## CityCobra (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				schertk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mit Alex einverstanden: Aquamax Pumpe oder ähnliches, keine UV Lampe und wenn möglich über einen stark bepflanzten Filterteich klären.
> Teich stark bepflanzen, um das Algenwachstum auf natürliche Weise zu reduzieren.
> Auch Skimmer und Springbrunnen Pumpe sind nicht unbedingt nötig.
> Oft werden überdimensionierte Pumpen angepriesen um klares Wasser vorzugaukeln.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Tipps, aber da ich ja möglichst wenig Pflanzen im Teich haben möchte, gibt es denn auch eine Lösung für Pflanzen die mir später nicht die Sicht auf eine möglichst große freie Wasseroberfläche verbauen?
Mit den Stromkosten hast Du schon Recht, denn die Aquamax ECO RB16000 zieht soweit ich informiert bin locker ihre 170 W, und die soll ja ständig laufen.
Was hat es denn mit dieser "ECO-Schaltung" der Pumpe auf sich?
Bleibt durch diese Schaltung der Stromverbrauch immer gleich, oder variiert dieser und die Pumpe läuft nicht ständig unter Vollast?
Auf der OASE-Seite werde ich nicht so richtig schlau, und ich möchte auch ungern eine 0180er Nummer anrufen um dort mit einem Fachmann zu sprechen.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hi Marc,

wie schon mal erwähnt, wenn du kaum oder kein Höhe überwinden musst wäre vllt. die Optimax vom Stromverbrauch interessanter.


----------



## jojo1975 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hallo Marc,

die leistungsstarken Oase Pumpen haben alle einen asynchron-Motor, der ist regelbar, entweder direkt an der Pumpe, oder über einen Drehzahlsteller wie z.B. dem "Meßner Drehzahlregler DS 350". So kannst Du die Fördermenge stufenlos und optimal einstellen. Hast Du die Pumpe auf halber Leistung laufen sinkt auch der Stromverbrauch dementsprechend. Bei deiner Teichgrösse würde ich daher lieber die leistungsstarke 16000-er Pumpe nehmen und ggfs. runterregeln, bei Bedarf hat die Pumpe dann noch Reserven.

Wenn die über einen Filterteich filterst kanns Du diesen ja stark bepflanzen und deinen Gartenteich weniger bepflanzen. Schau dir mal die Fotos von meinem Teich an, ist zwar kleiner, aber vom Prinzip her das gleiche.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Plätscher (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Tipps, aber da ich ja möglichst wenig Pflanzen im Teich haben möchte, gibt es denn auch eine Lösung für Pflanzen die mir später nicht die Sicht auf eine möglichst große freie Wasseroberfläche verbauen?



Hallo Marc,

da gibt es einige Pflanzen die nur bei geringer Tiefe die Wasseroberfläche erreichen. Wenn sie in tieferen Regionen wurzeln bleiben sie brav "unter" Wasser z.B. Nadelsimse, __ Quellmoos und einige andere. So kannst du deinen Teichgrund bepflanzen ohne das sie den Oberflächeneindruck  deines Teiches stören. 
Frag mal Werner (Nymphaeon) der kann dich bezüglich Bepflanzung beraten.


----------



## Jürgen W (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Moment mal Alex du schreibst:



> die leistungsstarken Oase Pumpen haben alle einen asynchron-Motor, der ist regelbar, entweder direkt an der Pumpe, oder über einen Drehzahlsteller wie z.B. dem "Meßner Drehzahlregler DS 350". So kannst Du die Fördermenge stufenlos und optimal einstellen. Hast Du die Pumpe auf halber Leistung laufen sinkt auch der Stromverbrauch dementsprechend.


Ich sehe das so Wenn ein Motor mit weniger Drehzahl läuft dann ändert man nur die Voltzahl die Wattzahl also der Verbrauch bleibt für mich gleich.
wenn ich mich irren müßte dann klärt mich bitte auf


----------



## lollo (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Jürgen W schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das so Wenn ein Motor mit weniger Drehzahl läuft dann ändert man nur die Voltzahl die Wattzahl also der Verbrauch bleibt für mich gleich.


Hallo Jürgen,

Die Regelung erfolgt über eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung, dadurch wird auf jedem Fall der Verbrauch reduziert. Allerdings nicht im Verhältnis 1:1.

Schaue auch mal  hier


----------



## onkelhuette (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Hallo Cobra

Ich bin neu im Forum. Habe deine Frage gelesen. Also ich habe mir einen Teich gebaut der föllig klar ist und fast frei von Algen. Dazu habe ich die Profis von Naturagart aus Ibbenbüren befragt. Die Firma ist das non plus ultra unter den Teichberatern. Ich habe ein Filteranlage für 50qm die gerade mal 300 Euro kostet. Schau doch einfach mal auf die Seite und lass dich aufklären. www.naturagart.de 

Liebe Grüße onkelhuetteFoto


----------



## StefanS (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit einer Tiefzone von ca. 1,0 mtr. und erstmal ohne Fischbesatz...



Hallo zusammen, 

das ganze nimmt für mich derart absurde Formen an, dass ich mich bereits frage, ob das nicht ein Fake ist.

- Da will jemand einen Teich bauen, ohne die Absicht, da Fische einzusetzen - und sieht eine Filterung für 2,5 kEuro vor. Holla, da kommt hier niemand auf die Idee, ihm einmal zu sagen *"Für sowas brauchst Du überhaupt keinen Filter !" *?

- Selbst wenn man sich die Option offen hält, später einmal Fische einzusetzen - bei 1 Meter Wassertiefe werden das Goldfischli oder ein ähnlich harmloser Besatz. Da muss man doch einmal sagen: Sorge vor, indem Du Schläuche verlegst (für Skimmer, Bodenablauf etc) - aber auch nur dann, wenn die Schläuche absolut unsichtbar sein müssen. Wenn Du die Schläuche später *auf *die Folie zu legen bereit bist, musst Du erstmal *gar nichts *unternehmen.

- Solltest Du aber die Schnapsidee haben, einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbesatz durch einen Filter zu *ersetzen*, lasse Dir gesagt sein: Das wird nichts ! *Pflanzen kann man nicht durch einen Filter ersetzen*, schon gar nicht in einem naturnahen Teich (der es ja vermutlich werden soll, wenn keine Fische drin sind). Ein Filter ist dafür da, fischgiftiges Nitrit in eher harmloses* Nitrat umzuwandeln - und sonst für gar nichts ! Keine Fische, kein Filter, ganz einfach. Wenn Dir dein Galaba etwas anderes erzählt, schmeiss ihn raus ! Wie sehr man denn auch auf freie Wasserfläche Wert legt: Ohne ausreichend pflanzen funktioniert der Teich nicht - auch mit Gewalt lässt sich der Ochse nicht melken  

*"Eher harmlos" bedeutet natürlich, dass Nitrat ebenfalls Pflanzendünger ist, der bei Fischbesatz durch Kot, Futterreste etc anfällt. Wenn es im Teich dann nicht ausreichend Pflanzenbesatz gibt, werden die Algen gemästet, und man hat ein weiteres Problem.

So einfach ist das.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

hallo Stefan



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> das ganze nimmt für mich derart absurde Formen an, dass ich mich bereits frage, ob das nicht ein Fake ist.



absurd ja,aber wahrscheinlich kein Fake.
Nur jemand,der einem GaLaBauer vertraut.  



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> - Da will jemand einen Teich bauen, ohne die Absicht, da Fische einzusetzen - und sieht eine Filterung für 2,5 kEuro vor. Holla, da kommt hier niemand auf die Idee, ihm einmal zu sagen *"Für sowas brauchst Du überhaupt keinen Filter !" *?



Doch,die Idee hatte ich schon.  
Aber,wenn du Marcs Beiträge liest,wirst du schnell merken, was er eigentlich will.
Nämlich möglichst wenig Pflanzen   und eine große,einsehbare Wasserfläche.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> - Solltest Du aber die Schnapsidee haben, einen ausreichenden Pflanzenbesatz durch einen Filter zu *ersetzen*, lasse Dir gesagt sein: Das wird nichts ! *Pflanzen kann man nicht durch einen Filter ersetzen*, schon gar nicht in einem naturnahen Teich (der es ja vermutlich werden soll, wenn keine Fische drin sind). ... Wie sehr man denn auch auf freie Wasserfläche Wert legt: Ohne ausreichend Pflanzen funktioniert der Teich nicht - auch mit Gewalt lässt sich der Ochse nicht melken



Doch genau diese Schnapsidee hat er, und sein GaLaBauer sagt sich wahrscheinlich: Wenns der Auftraggeber so will.  




			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es im Teich dann nicht ausreichend Pflanzenbesatz gibt, werden die Algen gemästet, und man hat ein weiteres Problem.
> 
> So einfach ist das.



Und deshalb werden wir Marc hier immer wieder sehen.
Demnächst wegen Schwebealgen und/oder Fadenalgen.

Pflanzen werden so spät im Jahr eh nicht mehr richtig wachsen, aber die will er ja sowieso nicht.

Dafür gibt es zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten eine UVC Lampe.  

*@ Marc*

Technik ersetzt keine Pflanzen.
Investiere lieber 10% deiner Technikkosten in Pflanzen und mach für den Rest einen schönen Urlaub.
Glaub mir, ein Teich ohne Pflanzen schaut bescheuert aus.
Es muß ja nicht gleich so sein :

Foto


----------



## CityCobra (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> absurd ja,aber wahrscheinlich kein Fake.
> Nur jemand,der einem GaLaBauer vertraut.


So sieht es aus!
Für mich ist der Teichbau noch Neuland, und daher habe ich wie schon erwähnt keine Ahnung wie aufwändig u. teuer die Filteranlage für meinen geplanten Teich ausfallen muss.  
Daher habe ich mich erstmal auf den Rat und Empfehlungen des Galabau-Gärtners verlassen.
Da ich den Gärtner schon seit vielen Jahren kenne, und dieser auch schon andere Gärten in meinem Bekannten- und Familienkreis gestaltet hat, habe ich Ihm erstmal Vertrauen geschenkt, zumal sich das alles für mich einleuchtend und schlüssig angehört hat was Er mir erzählt und erklärt hat.



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Doch genau diese Schnapsidee hat er, und sein GaLaBauer sagt sich wahrscheinlich: Wenns der Auftraggeber so will.


Ich habe nicht dem Gala-Bauer gesagt was ich möchte, sondern er hat mir die entsprechende Filteranlage angeboten, und ich habe mich nur auf seinen Rat verlassen.
Wenn ich irgendwo sparen kann bei Dingen die nicht notwendig oder sogar überflüssig sind, bin ich der Letzte der darauf verzichten will.



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> *@ Marc*
> 
> Technik ersetzt keine Pflanzen.
> Investiere lieber 10% deiner Technikkosten in Pflanzen und mach für den Rest einen schönen Urlaub.
> Glaub mir, ein Teich ohne Pflanzen schaut bescheuert aus.


Da schon in ca. 3 Wochen mit den Arbeiten in meinem Garten begonnen werden soll, benötige ich noch vorher ein fertiges Konzept für meine Teichanlage.
Was soll ich nun ordern und was weglassen? 
Ich denke ich werde bei der geplanten Teichgröße von rund 35 qm die Tiefzone auf ca. 1,50 mtr. erweitern lassen, denn 1,0 mtr. halte selbst ich als Laie für relativ niedrig.
Ich habe wegen der Filteranlage nur die Befürchtung, dass wenn ich auf diese komplett verzichten würde und den Teich entsprechend bepflanzen lasse, um dann evtl. später feststellen zu müssen das dies nicht reicht, dann mit viel Aufwand einen passenden Filter, Pumpen etc. einfach nachrüsten kann.
Beim Bau des Teiches dürfte es wohl wesentlich einfacher sein dies alles möglichst unscheinbar zu installieren um nicht später auf diverse Schläuche etc. schauen zu müssen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Servus Marc

Herzlich Willkommen  

Kannst du mal eine Skizze vom geplanten Teich samt Umfeld (Haus etc.) hier einstellen  , dann kann man sich deine Gegebenheiten besser vorstellen.

Da du schreibst:


> ......erstmal ohne Fischbesatz.
> ...... Da ich Wert auf eine möglichst große u. frei sichtbare Wasseroberfläche lege, soll der Teich entsprechend bepflanzt werden. .....


zu 1.) Bei einmal möglichen Fischbesatz würde ich einen Filter einplanen.

in Schwerkraft mit Skimmer und Bodenablauf
Spaltfilter > Regentonne mit Hel-x (zur Umwandlung von Nitrit (Fischgift) zu Nitrat (Dünger) > Pflanz/Bodenfilter
das ganze mit einer Pumpe betrieben.
zu 2.) Hier würde sich ein externer Pflanz/Bodenfilter anbieten.


----------



## CityCobra (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mal eine Skizze vom geplanten Teich samt Umfeld (Haus etc.) hier einstellen  , dann kann man sich deine Gegebenheiten besser vorstellen.


Ahoi Helmut!

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir etwas weiter damit Du eine Vorstellung davon bekommst wie meine aktuellen Planungen für meinen neuen Garten aussehen:







Was hältst Du von dem Konzept, denn in Kürze soll der Startschuss endlich fallen.
Evtl. hast Du oder andere User ja noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Für weitere Anregungen wäre ich Dankbar!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Servus Marc

Danke  

Schaut gut aus  

Als Maßstab kann man das Tor mit 1 Meter annehmen  

Hauptwindrichtung und Süden wären noch interessant  

Nun ins Detail:

Den Filter würde ich unter dem Holzdeck/Pavillon anordnen, denn am vorgesehenen Platz wirds ein bisschen "Eng"  . Ausserdem sparst du "Rohr" dabei  .
Den Pflanz/Bodenfilter würde ich links vom Weg (Haus > Holzdeck), zwischen Grundgrenze und Weg leicht erhöht (30cm) positionieren (statt der "Sträucher") und mittels Bachlauf (Breite 50-60cm, den Weg querend) in den Teich münden lassen. Den Bachlauf würde ich mit einer kleinen Holzbrücke überbrücken.
Der Zulauf zum Pflanzfilter würde dann im Boden vom Filter (unter Holzdeck) links vom Weg sehr kurz gehalten 

 

Alles natürlich unter der Annahme des von mir skizzierten Filters.

Den Platzbedarf für den Filter würde ich mit 2,5 x 1,5 x 1,5 m(LxBxH) (gemauert und verputzt) beziffern.
Für den Pflanz/Bodenfilter 3 x 1 x 0,6-0,7 m mit gleicher Vließ/Folie wie Teich ausgeführt.

Die Verbindungsrohre alle in 110er HT-Rohr mit Zugschieber/Kugelhähne  geregelt.

Ich denke, wenn dann einmal "Fisch" kommen sollte hast du gut vorgesorgt.
"Fisch" aber frühestens erst im nächsten Frühjahr, wenn der Teich heuer vor dem Winter noch ausgeführt wird.

Den Filter würde ich dann trotzdem über den Winter durchlaufen lassen.

Nicht zu vergessen: vom "Filterraum" einen Schmutzablauf in den Kanal oder einen Schacht wo man mittels Tauchpumpe den Schmutz beseitigen kann vorsehen. Weiters würde ich eine Trinkwasserleitung (zum auffüllen des Teiches) und 230V Leitung (Strom für Pumpen und Beleuchtung) mit FI zum "Filterraum" vorsehen.
Erdkabel bzw. Verrohrung für Beleuchtung rund um den Teich ebenfalls nicht zu vergessen.

Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre noch die Gartenbewässerung aus dem Teich vorzusehen und zwar nach dem Spaltsieb eine Bewässerungspumpe anschließen.

Zu klären wären jetzt nur noch wo der Skimmer platziert gehört, daß ist aber von der Hauptwindrichtung abhängig und natürlich der Preis  .


----------



## StefanS (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*

Tut mir leid: Ich kapier's nicht ! Ich sehe eine grössere Teichfläche ohne Pflanzen und einen Filter. Ich behaupte einmal, das funktioniert *nie *- und fühle mich da durch Eugen bestätigt. Es geht nicht darum, den Filter grösser, kleiner, teurer oder billiger zu machen. So funktioniert das einfach nicht. 

Ohne Fische ist ein Filter überflüssig - aber ohne und mit Fischen benötigt der Teich (reichlich) Pflanzen und Substrat (davon war bisher ja noch überhaupt nicht die Rede). Was man allenfalls tun kann: Einen ausreichend dimensionierten Pflanzenfilter mit seinen hässlichen Gewächsen und Kleinlebewesen weg vom "Teich", hinter Zaun oder Hecke (am besten aus Plastik, da dann nicht laubwerfend) legen, damit man unverfälschte Folie geniessen kann, die sich auch fein schrubben lässt. Aber wenigstens ein Pflanzenfilter muss *irgendwo*hin. 

Zum Substrat: Was soll es denn werden ? Blanke, durch nichts bedeckte Folie ? Gewaschener Kies ohne Pflanzen ? Fugensand ohne Pflanzen ?

Mir leuchtet das alles nicht ein, ich würde bei so einem Projekt niemals einfach mit dem Bau beginnen - denn der Entwurf eines Gartenarchitekten, Galabas oder eine Zeichnung besagen nicht, dass ein *Konzept *dahintersteht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Und sollte es tatsächlich länger als ein Jahr lang funktionieren: Bitte einen _ausführlichen _Bericht, damit ich nicht dumm sterben muss


----------



## CityCobra (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Filteranlage für über EURO 2.500 - Brauche ich das alles?*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Den Pflanz/Bodenfilter würde ich links vom Weg (Haus > Holzdeck), zwischen Grundgrenze und Weg leicht erhöht (30cm) positionieren (statt der "Sträucher") und mittels Bachlauf (Breite 50-60cm, den Weg querend) in den Teich münden lassen.
> Den Bachlauf würde ich mit einer kleinen Holzbrücke überbrücken.
> Der Zulauf zum Pflanzfilter würde dann im Boden vom Filter (unter Holzdeck) links vom Weg sehr kurz gehalten


Hallo Helmut!

Ich hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass genau an dieser Stelle eine Rigole im Boden liegt längsseits des geplanten Weges.
Daher werde ich dort wohl keinen Pflanz/Bodenfilter einbauen können, oder?



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid: Ich kapier's nicht ! Ich sehe eine grössere Teichfläche ohne Pflanzen und einen Filter.
> 
> Ohne Fische ist ein Filter überflüssig - aber ohne und mit Fischen benötigt der Teich (reichlich) Pflanzen und Substrat (davon war bisher ja noch überhaupt nicht die Rede).
> 
> Zum Substrat: Was soll es denn werden ? Blanke, durch nichts bedeckte Folie ? Gewaschener Kies ohne Pflanzen ? Fugensand ohne Pflanzen ?


Moin Stefan!

Es geht zwar aus der Skizze nicht so richtig hervor, aber natürlich soll der Teich auch bepflanzt werden.
Nicht nur an den Rändern, sondern auch innerhalb des Teichs.
Frag mich jetzt nicht mit welchen Pflanzen, da habe ich keine Ahnung.  
Die Folie wird oder soll später nicht mehr sichtbar sein, da lege ich großen Wert drauf.
Was allerdings genau verwendet wird um die Folie abzudecken kann ich gerade nicht sagen.
Im Angebot steht zumindest "Abdeckung der Folie mit Sandsteinen u. Grauwacke in verschiedenen Körnungen, Pflanzsubstrat aus Torf-Betonkies-Gemisch"

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------

